# May 2014 "Grow" Voting



## Fin (May 18, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on May 28th, 2014 at 6 PM EST.

*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------



## escorial (May 18, 2014)

voted


----------



## dither (May 19, 2014)

voted.


----------



## belthagor (May 22, 2014)

didn't vote as I am in the contest.............







Good luck everyone!

edit: yep, I have an image for every occasion


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 22, 2014)

> Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.



I believe you can vote, since you don't vote for own poem. And you are encouraged to vote _If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted._


----------



## aj47 (May 23, 2014)

belthagor said:


> didn't vote as I am in the contest.............



You have that exactly backwards.  You have a moral obligation to vote for the THREE you like the best that aren't yours.  No one will force you or anything, it's just how this works.  I voted.  Hopefully everyone who entered cast a ballot as well as some folks who didn't enter.

But if you haven't voted yet, please, do.


----------



## Gumby (May 24, 2014)

Voted.  I completely agree with astroannie. If you enter the challenge, I feel like you should make every effort to vote in it.


----------



## Greimour (May 25, 2014)

I am in it and also voted  - though not for myself obviously ^_^


----------

